# Occupy Wall Street Social Movement



## Lewdog (Sep 14, 2019)

One of my last courses is about social movements and has a final paper that can be about pretty much any subject revolving around a social movement in the United States.  I thought the Occupy Wall Street movement would be pretty interesting to write about given how important the 1% elite in the United States still plays such a large role in American politics and has caused so many young voters to gravitate towards Bernie Sanders and his campaign for President.  I honestly had no clue that the original Occupy Wall Street movement was started by two Canadians!

Are there any people on the forum that have studied the movement or might have read some good books about it they could recommend?  The paper and presentation isn't due for quite a few weeks but I'd like to get as much of it done as possible, because during the second half of this semester I am taking an online eight week condensed course that is very time consuming.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 14, 2019)

I saw them down there I talked to one vet ...but he was out there . I gave him a $20...they were pissing and shittin everywhere on the side streets ......local morons lefties and the news would show up during the weekend and throw a party ....it was all bullshit 

ANd the rich kids made it into DB "capitalist  1 %" lobby was the cherry on top for me 
The participants tried their let the workers run it by committee which is always a total disaster when left wingers are in charge ...tons of thievery ..big (see donations )  and small ....and rapes and drug use 
Met hipster cop right before he became hipster cop .
I asked detective when are you guys gonna break out the billy clubs ? 


I recognized him in the news when they made him "hipster cop "


----------



## Picaro (Sep 14, 2019)

Fake 'movement'. It's as 'grass roots' as the 'Tea Party' hobby funded by billionaires and the 'Libertarians' bought  out by the same billionaires and far right money bags. Most media is corrupt in this country, whether right or left wing, and the 'Academic Community' is a much sadder joke as well. The 'Think tank's will write up any slant you pay them to; some will tell you who funded a particular 'study', but most won't any more.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 14, 2019)

And, how many American owned banks are within a mile of 'Wall Street'? If they were truly  a 'reform' group', they would be 'Occupying Greenwich, Conn.', but being just another collection of tards and puppets, they don't even know why they show where they're told to.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 14, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> One of my last courses is about social movements and has a final paper that can be about pretty much any subject revolving around a social movement in the United States.  I thought the Occupy Wall Street movement would be pretty interesting to write about given how important the 1% elite in the United States still plays such a large role in American politics and has caused so many young voters to gravitate towards Bernie Sanders and his campaign for President.  I honestly had no clue that the original Occupy Wall Street movement was started by two Canadians!
> 
> Are there any people on the forum that have studied the movement or might have read some good books about it they could recommend?  The paper and presentation isn't due for quite a few weeks but I'd like to get as much of it done as possible, because during the second half of this semester I am taking an online eight week condensed course that is very time consuming.




a better choice would have been the founding fathers and their social movement that resulted in the most prosperous and free country the world has ever seen.
not some spoiled rotten little degenerates like the occupy  bowel movement


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 14, 2019)

Pelosi was all excited about Occupy Wallstreet. Yet another thing she was dead wrong about. It just turned into a bunch of losers living in tents and stinking up the parks for a few weeks.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 14, 2019)

Overpopulation can be controlled by systematic castration.  We already do it to keep horses.  Why not to occupy people?


----------



## Andylusion (Sep 14, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> One of my last courses is about social movements and has a final paper that can be about pretty much any subject revolving around a social movement in the United States.  I thought the Occupy Wall Street movement would be pretty interesting to write about given how important the 1% elite in the United States still plays such a large role in American politics and has caused so many young voters to gravitate towards Bernie Sanders and his campaign for President.  I honestly had no clue that the original Occupy Wall Street movement was started by two Canadians!
> 
> Are there any people on the forum that have studied the movement or might have read some good books about it they could recommend?  The paper and presentation isn't due for quite a few weeks but I'd like to get as much of it done as possible, because during the second half of this semester I am taking an online eight week condensed course that is very time consuming.



I looked into it, but found very little of interest.   The entire movement, as near as I can tell, can be boiled down to "I want stuff, and I don't want to pay for it, because .... rich people".

That is a movement based on greed and envy.    When you sit around saying you should not have to work for what you want, because other people have money... that's greed and envy based ideology.

By definition it is.

So I saw people blaming Wall St for things, that Wall St had no part in.
I saw people claiming they shouldn't have to pay for education, which is ridiculous.
I saw people claiming if they just confiscated wealth from the rich, life would be better... which has been tried hundreds of times in human history, and never once resulted in life being better.

So while I am sure you can find pseudo intellectuals that will rationalize and pontificate on the brilliance of the OWS movement, the reality is, it's a bunch of spoiled brats, demanding mommy and daddy give them more free stuff, because....   rich people.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 14, 2019)

I want gay and lesbian occupy wall street demonstrators.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 14, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > One of my last courses is about social movements and has a final paper that can be about pretty much any subject revolving around a social movement in the United States.  I thought the Occupy Wall Street movement would be pretty interesting to write about given how important the 1% elite in the United States still plays such a large role in American politics and has caused so many young voters to gravitate towards Bernie Sanders and his campaign for President.  I honestly had no clue that the original Occupy Wall Street movement was started by two Canadians!
> ...



France got quite a bit better after they stormed the Bastille.  

https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/french-revolutionaries-storm-bastille

I'm not saying anything about any kind of revolution, just that what you said is incorrect.  France was much better afterwards.  I'm sure if I look hard enough I can find others.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 14, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


No, France was much worse after Bastille.  After Bastille, you couldn't even use your local language any more, to protect your local market.  A total bust.


----------



## Andylusion (Sep 14, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



What..... are you talking about.....

I've read several different accounts of the French Revolution in 1789.   Not one....  not even one account.... has this as being a positive.

Which documentary, would you point to, that suggested France got a bit better from the 1789 revolution?

In fact honestly, in all my 40 years on this Earth, you are first I've heard to even suggest this.  Even when I was back in the crappy public schools, no teacher there ever had a positive view of the French revolution.

The reign of terror, which resulted in the upper class and middle class being arrested, tried, and executed, resulted in the utter destruction of the economy.  It was that destruction of the economy, the led to the rise of Napoleon.

Aside from being a military dictator, dragging in civilians into international wars, to die as far away as Russia, without purpose or reason.....

Yes, I get that Napoleon did pass a few changes that in the long term were positive.

But even then, those positives are completely contrary to the OWS movement.   For example, they normalized universal property rights, which is a fundamental of Capitalism.  It was those property rights, that in the long run resulted in rebuilding the French economy.  Which resulted in super wealthy people owning much of the assets in the country. 

Which that alone should make you question how useful the revolution was.  They slaughtered all the people who had all the wealth, only to just replace them with new people who had all the wealth.

OWS is completely opposed to this.  They want to do away with property rights.  Take property away from people who rightfully own it.  They want have government dictate people's lives.

This is exactly the opposite of the few, very few, good policies that came from Napoleon.


----------



## Andylusion (Sep 14, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Overpopulation can be controlled by systematic castration.  We already do it to keep horses.  Why not to occupy people?



Little harsh.... a little.   Don't you think?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 14, 2019)

And like that, things got side tracked.  I asked if anyone has any good sources on information they have about Occupy Wall Street.

If you don't have anything about that topic, could you please make your post about other subjects somewhere else?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 15, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> One of my last courses is about social movements and has a final paper that can be about pretty much any subject revolving around a social movement in the United States.  I thought the Occupy Wall Street movement would be pretty interesting to write about given how important the 1% elite in the United States still plays such a large role in American politics and has caused so many young voters to gravitate towards Bernie Sanders and his campaign for President.  I honestly had no clue that the original Occupy Wall Street movement was started by two Canadians!
> 
> Are there any people on the forum that have studied the movement or might have read some good books about it they could recommend?  The paper and presentation isn't due for quite a few weeks but I'd like to get as much of it done as possible, because during the second half of this semester I am taking an online eight week condensed course that is very time consuming.


/——/ OWS can be summed up by one quote from a protestor. “We don’t need farms. We can get all our food from the supermarket.”


----------



## westwall (Sep 15, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> One of my last courses is about social movements and has a final paper that can be about pretty much any subject revolving around a social movement in the United States.  I thought the Occupy Wall Street movement would be pretty interesting to write about given how important the 1% elite in the United States still plays such a large role in American politics and has caused so many young voters to gravitate towards Bernie Sanders and his campaign for President.  I honestly had no clue that the original Occupy Wall Street movement was started by two Canadians!
> 
> Are there any people on the forum that have studied the movement or might have read some good books about it they could recommend?  The paper and presentation isn't due for quite a few weeks but I'd like to get as much of it done as possible, because during the second half of this semester I am taking an online eight week condensed course that is very time consuming.







You should look into where they got their funding.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 15, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Fake 'movement'. It's as 'grass roots' as the 'Tea Party' hobby funded by billionaires and the 'Libertarians' bought  out by the same billionaires and far right money bags. Most media is corrupt in this country, whether right or left wing, and the 'Academic Community' is a much sadder joke as well. The 'Think tank's will write up any slant you pay them to; some will tell you who funded a particular 'study', but most won't any more.


/—-/ The Tea Party is 100% organic. OWS was  a 100% funded Commie prank.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 15, 2019)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > One of my last courses is about social movements and has a final paper that can be about pretty much any subject revolving around a social movement in the United States.  I thought the Occupy Wall Street movement would be pretty interesting to write about given how important the 1% elite in the United States still plays such a large role in American politics and has caused so many young voters to gravitate towards Bernie Sanders and his campaign for President.  I honestly had no clue that the original Occupy Wall Street movement was started by two Canadians!
> ...



As people should with all these 'movements'.

Did somebody actually claim the French Revolution was a good thing? lol must have been some Harvard AA student. It was led by psycho killers and nutjobs, proto-Maoists and Stalinististas, much like today's 'Progressives'.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 15, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> And like that, things got side tracked.  I asked if anyone has any good sources on information they have about Occupy Wall Street.
> 
> If you don't have anything about that topic, could you please make your post about other subjects somewhere else?




This may help


----------



## Picaro (Sep 15, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Fake 'movement'. It's as 'grass roots' as the 'Tea Party' hobby funded by billionaires and the 'Libertarians' bought  out by the same billionaires and far right money bags. Most media is corrupt in this country, whether right or left wing, and the 'Academic Community' is a much sadder joke as well. The 'Think tank's will write up any slant you pay them to; some will tell you who funded a particular 'study', but most won't any more.
> ...



The 'Tea Party' came out of 'Citizens For  A Sound Economy', Freedomworks and 'American For Prosperity', and Ron Paul's failed Presidential run. It's another astro-turfing gimmick. Not that I disagree with everything they opposed, they were one of the few right wing PR groups that opposed TARP for instance, but they weren't 'organic' to anything but Koch affiliates opening up a subsidiary to keep those voters disenchanted with the GOP establishment on the reservation.

Tea Party movement - Wikipedia

The Kochs assigned AFP to develop them and make them 'viable' for The Team.

Americans for Prosperity - Wikipedia

*Funding*
While AFP does not disclose its funding sources, some supporters have acknowledged their contributions and investigative journalism has documented others. AFP has been funded by the Kochs and others.[9][14][21][48][77]

At AFP's 2009 Defending the Dream summit, David Koch said he and his brother Charles provided the initial funding for AFP.[78][79][80] In initial funding, David Koch was the top contributor to the founding of the AFP Foundation at $850,000.[81][82] Several American companies also provided initial funding of the AFP Foundation, including $275,000 from State Farm Insurance and lesser amounts from 1-800 Contacts, medical products firm Johnson & Johnson, and carpet and flooring manufacturer Shaw Industries.[81][82]

Later grants from the Koch family foundations include $1 million in 2008 to AFP from the David H. Koch Charitable Foundation[14] and $3 million between 2005 and 2007 to the AFP Foundation from the Claude R. Lambe Charitable Foundation,[83] controlled by Charles Koch.[14] Other grants from Koch-related funding sources include $32.3 million in 2012 and $1.5 million in 2013 from Freedom Partners[84][85][86] and $4.2 million through 2011 to the AFP Foundation from the Center to Protect Patient Rights.[87]

Between 2003 and 2012, the AFP Foundation received $4.17 million from the John William Pope Foundation, chaired by AFP director Pope, the largest identifiable donor to the AFP Foundation.[45][88][89] In 2011, the AFP Foundation received $3 million from the foundation of the family of billionaire Richard DeVos, the founder of Amway, making the DeVos family the second largest identifiable donor to the AFP Foundation.[45][90] In 2010, AFP received half a million dollars from the Bradley Foundation.[88][91] AFP received smaller grants in 2012 from tobacco company Reynolds American and in 2010 and 2012 from the American Petroleum Institute.[92][93][94][95][96] The donor-advised fund Donors Trust granted $11 million to AFP between 2002 and 2010 and $7 million to the AFP Foundation in 2010.[97][98]

*Tea Party and 2010 midterm election*



Sarah Palin at the Americans for Prosperity-run Wisconsin 2011 Tax Day Tea Party Rally on April 16, 2011.
AFP helped transform the nascent Tea Party movement into a political force.[81][82]

AFP supported the Tea Party movement by obtaining permits and supplying speakers for rallies.[99] AFP helped organize and publicize a "Porkulus"-themed protest on the state capitol steps in Denver, Colorado on February 17, 2009, in conjunction with Obama signing the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009.[100]:31[101] Within hours of CNBC on-air editor Rick Santelli's remarks on February 19, 2009, that criticized the Act and called for a "Chicago tea party," AFP registered and launched the website "TaxDayTeaParty.com," calling for protests against Obama.[100]:32 AFP had a lead role in organizing Taxpayer Tea Party rallies in Sacramento, Austin, and Madison in April 2009.[16][102] AFP was one of the leading organizers of the September 2009 Taxpayer March on Washington, also known as the "9/12 Tea Party," according to _The Guardian_.[7] On April 16, 2011, former Republican vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin was the keynote speaker at an AFP annual tax day tea party rally at the state capitol in Madison, Wisconsin.[80][103]

In the 2010 midterm elections, AFP played a major role in achieving a Republican majority in the U.S. House of Representatives. AFP supported tea party groups, purchased political advertisements,[59] and sponsored a nationwide bus tour themed "November is Coming" to recruit organizers and canvassers.[104] AFP helped Tea Party groups organize voter registration drives.[12] An AFP website offered "Tea party Talking Points." The organization provided Tea Party activists with education on policy, training in methods, and lists of politicians to target.[10] In October 2010, AFP sponsored a workshop on the political use of the internet at a Tea Party convention in Virginia.[77] AFP said it spent $40 million on rallies, phone banks, and canvassing during the 2010 election cycle. Of the six freshman Republican members of the House Committee on Energy and Commerce in 2010, five benefited from AFP advertisements and grassroots activity.[13]

David Weigel wrote in _Slate_ that AFP "in the Tea Party era evolved into one of the most powerful conservative organizations in electoral politics."[105] AFP and the Tea Party share many of the same principles.[106] In 2010, AFP was one of the most influential organizations in the Tea Party movement, and the largest in terms of membership and spending.[107][108] According to Bloomberg News, with AFP the Koch brothers "harnessed the Tea Party's energy in service of their own policy goals, including deregulation and lower taxes....As the Tea Party movement grew in the aftermath of Obama's election, the Kochs positioned Americans for Prosperity as the Tea Party's staunchest ally".[109]


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 15, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


/——-/ Wikipedia???? You mean the online encyclopedia where anyone can publish any political slant they want? Why not our website? It doesn’t fit your narrative?
About Tea Party | Tea Party
The Tea Party Movement, born from obscurity, without funding, without planning, is a spontaneous force shaking the very glass foundation of the oligarchy which rules in our name but without our blessing.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 15, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Go ahead and refute their sources. The Tea Party is a joke movement aimed at lazy ideologues who prefer invoking magical chants and the like, no different than their fellow crazies at OWS.


----------



## wamose (Sep 15, 2019)

I went over to the encampment for the OWS and my impression was that most of them were there for the party. It was a little like Woodstock with the music and pretty obvious drug use. I'd say only 25% were hard core capitalism haters. Their chant was "What do we want?"  reply, "WE don't know"  "When do we want it?"  reply  "Now".  I found them confused, dirty and lazy.  These people were the precursors of Antifa, a terrorist group. The tea party, on the other hand, was a group of disgruntled Americans that were hoping for someone like Trump to come along. They weren't all that organized but they were united by their conservative, America first values. They were also respectful as evidenced by the absence of fights, trouble, drugs and the way they cleaned up after themselves. The Tea party were precursors of the Trumpers.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 15, 2019)

Ah which Kool Aid do you prefer, the Red Kool Aid or The Blue Kool Aid? There are no other choices, unless of course you want to think for yourself.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 15, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Ah which Kool Aid do you prefer, the Red Kool Aid or The Blue Kool Aid? There are no other choices, unless of course you want to think for yourself.


/----/ So anyone who dares disagree with you - isn't thinking for themselves.  Got it


----------



## Picaro (Sep 16, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Ah which Kool Aid do you prefer, the Red Kool Aid or The Blue Kool Aid? There are no other choices, unless of course you want to think for yourself.
> ...



You play 'I Touched You Last!!!', I'll just wait for the rebuttal of the sources. I know that won't happen because I lived through their magically sudden rise in the media stories and their blatant shilling for that return to Gilded Age policies Gingrich, Army, and the rest of the pork barrel fat guys were crying for ans they shoveled millions into their own pockets and billions into their own districts.  Ron Paul made the list of Top Five porksters in Congress for years, all the while leading you puppet around by the nose about  how all  'Liberation N Stuff' he was. He was a joke.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 17, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> One of my last courses is about social movements and has a final paper that can be about pretty much any subject revolving around a social movement in the United States.  I thought the Occupy Wall Street movement would be pretty interesting to write about given how important the 1% elite in the United States still plays such a large role in American politics and has caused so many young voters to gravitate towards Bernie Sanders and his campaign for President.  I honestly had no clue that the original Occupy Wall Street movement was started by two Canadians!
> 
> Are there any people on the forum that have studied the movement or might have read some good books about it they could recommend?  The paper and presentation isn't due for quite a few weeks but I'd like to get as much of it done as possible, because during the second half of this semester I am taking an online eight week condensed course that is very time consuming.




The Occupy Movement was conceived of when the "Coffee Party" Movement fizzled out. 

Now it the Black Lives Matter and Antifa movements which are active.

But regardless of which of these movements you are talking about, its the same people.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 17, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > One of my last courses is about social movements and has a final paper that can be about pretty much any subject revolving around a social movement in the United States.  I thought the Occupy Wall Street movement would be pretty interesting to write about given how important the 1% elite in the United States still plays such a large role in American politics and has caused so many young voters to gravitate towards Bernie Sanders and his campaign for President.  I honestly had no clue that the original Occupy Wall Street movement was started by two Canadians!
> ...


/——/ Coffee Party???


----------



## daveman (Sep 17, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


The difference between the French Revolution and OWS is the French revolutionaries got their hands dirty.

OWS just shit in the park.  

Not a very productive way to effect change -- unless your goal is killing the grass in the park.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 17, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> One of my last courses is about social movements and has a final paper that can be about pretty much any subject revolving around a social movement in the United States.  I thought the Occupy Wall Street movement would be pretty interesting to write about given how important the 1% elite in the United States still plays such a large role in American politics and has caused so many young voters to gravitate towards Bernie Sanders and his campaign for President.  I honestly had no clue that the original Occupy Wall Street movement was started by two Canadians!
> 
> Are there any people on the forum that have studied the movement or might have read some good books about it they could recommend?  The paper and presentation isn't due for quite a few weeks but I'd like to get as much of it done as possible, because during the second half of this semester I am taking an online eight week condensed course that is very time consuming.


  Yeah.
They occupied the wrong street.
It should have been "occupy Pennsylvania Ave". 
That would have been more appropriate. 
Or Liberty Street (where the Federal Reserve banks are)
Or Constitution Ave.

 Occupying Wall Street had no effect. Despite trying to claim it did. They all ended up looking like fools pooping on the streets, there were a number of sexual assaults reported, drug use etc. 
In the end it fizzled out leaving mostly drug addicts and homeless


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 20, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Overpopulation can be controlled by systematic castration.  We already do it to keep horses.  Why not to occupy people?
> ...



Yes but results in less male domination, which liberals hold in high importance.


----------

